

Ask HN: Your relationship or your dream? - skennedy

I created a startup that has been growing for 6+ months. Just voted a top small startup in a major US city, building a respectable customer base, getting press, and we have plenty of non-zero numbers. Myself and 2 team members now. Truly love this and want to do it everyday.<p>Then last night, my partner of 9 years was given the exciting news he was accepted to medical school across the country. Great school just not in a tech hub or a place the startup can continue to grow. The startup needs to stay in the city I'm at for a while. The team, networks, mentors, local buzz, etc are all here.<p>We talked about it and are committed to making this relationship work long distance, but we also talked how the odds are not in our favor. I'm worried it will come down to a choice between his dream, mine, or ending our relationship.<p>Lots of thoughts/emotions going through my head right now, any personal anecdotes are truly appreciated.
======
debacle
It's hard to be in a relationship with two go-getters. I think you already
know what it is that you want to do. Long distance relationships are hard, but
if you are committed then it will be okay.

How many years are we talking here?

~~~
skennedy
4 years of medical school, 3 years of residence to follow (likely in another
city of the US). For the startup, probably needs another year or two before
the team can start working remotely.

------
GreyTheory
Long distance relationships are not impossible. I found the key to make a vow
of daily contact, even if its for less than a minute.

Best of luck :)

~~~
skennedy
That's fair and makes sense. Thank you!

